# Is mayonnaise bad for hedgehogs?



## AstridAndHerHedgehog (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay, this sounds kind of stupid, but my hedgehog was on my kitchen counter after i bathed him and he started licking a bowl of mayonnaise that was there. He got it all over his snout, as he is a very curious hedgehog, and ate it. This is really the only food he has eaten since I got him 1 week ago, so I was glad to see him eat, but worried that it would be bad for him... I stopped him from eating it as soon as I could. The ingredients in it are egg, vegetable oil, vinegar, and mustard seed.
He is also quilling which is why he hasn't been eating.

Thanks! Astrid and Zeke (Who apparently loves mayonnaise)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe you have a tiny Paula Deen? Lol. 
It won't hurt him, but don't make it a treat.


----------



## AstridAndHerHedgehog (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL thanks


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing harmful, but you don't want them to eat it for the same reasons you shouldn't eat it. :lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

It should act like a lube. Clean out the pipes - "so to speak".


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think mayo is bad for everyone...but it so good on a sandwhich...mmm....


----------

